#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Αποτίμηση υφιστάμενου κτηρίου. ΚΑΝΕΠΕ ή παράρτημα Ε του ΕΑΚ-2000;

## Xάρης

Όσο είναι εν ισχύ και ο ΕΑΚ-2000, μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και το παράρτημα Ε του ΕΑΚ.
Είναι νόμος του κράτους και δεν έχει καταργηθεί η συγκεκριμένη διάταξη.

----------


## sundance

ας δουμε πρωτα την τεχνικη οδηγια που θα εκδωσουν για τον 4014.

----------


## ALIKI

*ΚΑΝΕΠΕ* μου ζητησαν στην πολεοδομια για προσθηκη κατ επεκταση β ορόφου (εχει χαθει η στατικη μελετη και θελει ελεγχο υπαρχοντος)
Δεν γινεται με το παράρτημα Ε του ΕΑΚ-2000;

----------


## Xάρης

Θα σε παραπέμψω σ' *ΑΥΤΗ* την απάντησή μου.

Εφόσον ακόμα ισχύει ο ΕΑΚ και δεν έχει καταργηθεί ούτε το παράρτημα Ε αυτού, μπορείς να το εφαρμόσεις.
Κακώς στην πολεοδομία σου λένε ότι πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να εφαρμόσεις τον ΚΑΝΕΠΕ στον έλεγχο υφισταμένου.
Τύπωσε το έγγραφο της ΔΟΚΚ να τους το πας.

Τον ΚΑΝΕΠΕ τον εφαρμόζουμε μόνο αν προκύψουν ενισχύσεις στο υφιστάμενο.
Κι αυτό είναι η "άποψη" της υπηρεσίας (βλ. ΔΟΚΚ)!

----------

ALIKI

----------


## ALIKI

Επανερχομαι μετα απο καιρο στο ιδιο θεμα που με καιει!!!Συγγνωμη που σας κουραζω αλλα στην πολεοδομια του Αιγαλεου δεν καταλαβαινουνε απο λογια!Δεν το δεχονται Χαρη το έγγραφο της ΔΟΚΚ που μου ειπες.Τους το εδειξα και το γνωριζαν ηδη....Μαλιστα μου ειπαν οτι εχουν πολλα παρομοια και δεν τους ενδιεφερει οτι αλλες πολεοδομιες το δεχονται.Μου ειπαν οτι πρεπει  υποχρεωτικά να εφαρμόσω τον ΚΑΝΕΠΕ στον έλεγχο υφισταμένου.
Πηγα στον διευθυντη και μου ειπε πως πολλοι μηχανικοι εχουν προβλημα με το ιδιο θεμα, αλλα ακομα και αυτος περιμενει απαντηση απο το ΥΠΕΚΑ-Δ/νση Ο.Κ.Κ -απο τις 2/11/2012!!!!!!που τους εστηλε εγγραφο και τους ρωτα πως να ενεργησουν.Το στελνω να το δειτε και σεις και αν υπαρχει κατι που μου διαφευγει,ή καμια ιδεα του τι να κανω,παρακαλω πολυ απαντηστε μου γιατι ειμαι στο οριο να χασω εντελως την δουλεια και να επιστρεψω και τα χρηματα(τα οποια φυσικα δεν υπαρχουν)-Εχω παρει την εγκριση δομησης -
ευχαριστω ....

----------


## ALIKI



----------


## Xάρης

Είναι μικρές οι φωτογραφίες Αλίκη και δεν φαίνονται.
Συμφωνώ ότι ο ΚΑΝΕΠΕ, όπως άλλωστε ισχυρίζεται και ο ΟΑΣΠ, είναι η πιο ενδεδειγμένη λύση.
Όσο όμως δεν έχει καταργηθεί το παράρτημα Ε του ΕΑΚ, όπως άλλωστε διαπιστώνουν ΔΟΚΚ και ΟΑΣΠ, ισχύουν παράλληλα.
Η όποια πολεοδομία μπορεί και κάνει τα δικά της γιατί δεν υπάρχει σχετική εγκύκλιος που να υπαγορεύει κοινή γραμμή σ' όλες τις πολεοδομίες της χώρας.
Και στη μέση ο μηχανικός που θα κάθεται να μαλώνει με τον κάθε υπάλληλο; Όχι βέβαια. ΚΑΝΕΠΕ θέλουν, ε, ας λάβουν ΚΑΝΕΠΕ.
Όσο δεν υπάρχει απόφαση της δημόσιας αρχής για τους ελάχιστους δείκτες επιτελεστικότητας, λάβε τον χαμηλότερο για την αποτίμηση, (ο κύριος του έργου τον ορίζει), για να σου βγει στα σίγουρα.
Το κακό για τον ιδιοκτήτη είναι το κόστος της αποτίμησης και το κόστος του ελέγχου (αν θέλει να γίνουν σωστά).

----------


## ALIKI

αυτο ακριβως Χαρη.Ο ιδιοκτητης δεν δεχετε να σκαψουν ολο το κτιριο για να παρουν δοκ.καροτα ουτε εχει την ευχερεια να δωσει τοσα παραπανω χρηματα.Ενα χωρο 45μ2 θελει στον β οροφο (προσθηκη κατ επεκταση-*στο περιτυπωμα του α οροφου*))γιατι δεν χωρανε.!!!Και ο πολιτικος μηχανικος της πολεοδομιας παραδεχτηκε πως λογικα δεν χρειαζεται ενισχυση του υπαρχοντος αφου το ολο κτιριο ειχε κτιστει για ιδιωτικο εκπαιδευτηριο και λειτουργουσε ετσι για πολλα χρονια.Το ολο κωλυμα ειναι οτι *εχει καταστραφει* ο φακελος της αδειας *και δεν* *εχουμε τα στατικα*.(Ο μηχανικος εχει πεθανει και αυτος που πηρε τα αρχεια του ειναι χαμενος στο εξωτερικο.)ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΒΡΩ εναν πολιτικο μηχανικο που να κανει την μελετη με ΚΑΝΕΠΕ χωρις σκαψιματα και μεγαλο κοστος;;τα χω παιξει....

----------


## Xάρης

Μέχρι 2 υπέργειους ορόφους απαιτούνται 3 πυρήνες (καρώτα).
Για άνω των 2 απαιτούνται τουλάχιστον 3 πυρήνες ανά 2 ορόφους.
Απαιτούνται μη καταστροφικοί έλεγχοι τουλάχιστον στο 15% των στύλων/τοιχίων και στο 7,5% των δοκών.
Απαιτείται αποκάλυψη οπλισμού τουλάχιστον στο 10% των στύλων/τοιχίων.
Τα παραπάνω αν θυμάμαι καλά ισχύουν για τη μικρότερη ΣΑΔ (Στάθμη Αξιοπιστίας Δεδομένων) που είναι η "ανεκτή".
Χαμηλότερη ΣΑΔ σημαίνει υψηλότεροι συντελεστές ασφαλείας.
Ενδεχομένως να χρειάζεται και αποκάλυψη των τοιχοποιιών σε δυο σημεία σε κάθε όροφο.
Επίσης, θα πρέπει να γίνει αποτύπωση του φέροντα οργανισμού και των θεμελίων. Πώς θα γίνει; Ανεξάρτητα του αν απαιτείται ΚΑΝΕΠΕ ή όχι εκτός και αν...διάβασε *ΕΔΩ*.

Χωρίς την εγκεκριμένη στατική μελέτη τα πράγματα είναι πολύ δύσκολα έτσι κι αλλιώς.
Υπόψη ότι με τον ΚΑΝΕΠΕ μπορείς να προκύψει ότι έχεις επάρκεια, ενώ αν ελέγξεις με τον αντισεισμικό του 1985 να μην έχεις!

----------

ALIKI

----------

